# Fuente Dual DC de 24 voltios



## juanguma (Sep 30, 2005)

Hola. 

Me gustaria saber si alguien me puede ayudar a encontrar los planos de una fuente dual dc de 24 voltios y 500 mA. 

Agradezco la ayuda.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 30, 2005)

El circuito de la fuentes es muy simple, solo debes tener en cuenta la polaridad de los condensadores electrolíticos. En cuanto al transformador puedes usar uno mayor a 500mA. Los diodos son del tipo 1N4004 o puedes utilizar un puente rectificador de 1 amperio.


----------



## juanguma (Oct 14, 2005)

Muchas gracias, lo que pasa es que no habia especificado que tambien necesito  que la fuente se pueda regular.
muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 15, 2005)

Visita este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-lm317-lm337-376/

hay esta justo lo que necesitas.


----------



## ohbuiles (Nov 18, 2005)

Li-ion el esquema de tu fuente me servira para este circuito?


se podrian utilizar dos 509

gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 18, 2005)

Esta fuente es la indicada para ese amplificador, pero necesitas un transformador que te entregue por lo menos 5 amperios.

Saludos.


----------

